# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Προστασία κλουβιών απο κρύο

## petit_tiou

Επειδή δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να βαζω τα κλουβια μεσα στο σπίτι, και δεδομενου οτι ο καιόίς αρχισε επιτελους να κρυωνει ειπα να λαβω τα μετρα μου. Μου ειπαν να τα ντυσω γυρω-γυρω με χοντρο νάιλον. Αγορασα και σημερα θα ασχοληθω με αυτο. Πώς το βαζω? Καλυπτω ολο το κλουβι κι απο πανω? Και για να παίρνει αέρα? Να ανοιξω τρυπες?
Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε παρακαλώ?

 Α! Για να προστατευσω τα πουλια μου απο τα αρπακτικα εχω τυλιξει το κλουβι με πλεγμα λευκο (σαν αυτο που βαζουμε στα μπαλκονια για τα μωρα). Αυτο να το βγαλω? Να μπει πρωτα το ναυλον, κι απ' εξω το πλέγμα??? Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει?

----------


## xXx

*Προφύλαξη κλουβιού από αρπακτικά*


δες στο θέμα αυτό χρειάζεται ψιλή σίτα γιατί με αυτό που έβαλες εσύ τα πόδια των αρπακτικών χωράνε από τις τρύπες και ίσως να έχεις πρόβλημα....όσο για τα νάιλον και εγώ στην κλούβα πτήσης έχω από μέσα το συρμάτινο πλέγμα και απέξω χοντρό διαφανές πλαστικό για τον αέρα από τις 3 μεριές της κλούβας....αν θέλεις δείξε μας και φωτό του μπαλκονιού και που έχεις σκοπό να βάλεις τα κλουβιά...από πού είσαι??θεωρώ ότι ακόμη δεν έχει κρύα που να ναι επίφοβα...πρέπει να ξέρεις επίσης ότι τα πουλιά δεν φοβούνται το κρύο αλλά τα κρύα ρεύματα...εγώ πχ και σε -10 σε βορεινή βεράντα που τα έχω στη Λάρισα αντέξανε το κρύο με χιόνια οπότε μην αγχώνεσαι....το νάιλον με tire up θα το τεντώνεις στις γωνίες

και στο ακόλουθο θέμα πάλι τέτοιο νάιλον έχω

*Πέργκολα για στέγαση κλουβιών*

δες και στην κλούβα το ψιλό σύρμα προστασίας 

*Κλούβα στο σπίτι μου στη Λάρισα*

----------


## petit_tiou

Στο σημείο που τα εχω κανει " Γ " καλυψη με τεντες, όμως με αγχωνει το γεγονος οτι η απέναντι μερια (9μ. μακρια) δεν υπάρχει κάλυψη με τεντα και απο εκει περναν ρευματα αερα βορεινου.  
Είναι νωρις λες να τα ντυσω ε?
Η αληθεια είναι οτι πέρσυ τον Φλεβαρη σε μια εκδρομη μου στα Καλαβρυτα επαθα πλακα οταν εβλεπα τα κλουβιά να τα χουν εξω απο τα μαγαζια εντελως ακαλυπτα με καναρινια! τα βουνα γυρω ολα χιονισμενα, και το κρυο τσουχτερο! Ομως το πιθανοτερο τα βραδια να τα βαζουν μεσα εγω δεν εχω αυτη τη δυνατοτητα, γι'αυτο ανυσυχω.

----------


## xXx

όχι τα πουλιά πρέπει να μένουνε ή μέσα ή έξω...το να μπαινοβγαίνουνε μέσα έξω τα πουλιά μόνο καλό δεν τους κάνει...αν μπορείς στείλε φωτογραφίες του μπαλκονιού και του μέρους που θέλεις να τα βάλεις να σε βοηθήσουμε καλύτερα

----------


## petit_tiou

Μπορεις να μου υπενθυμίσεις πώς μπορω να ανεβασω φωτος?

----------


## Gardelius

> Μπορεις να μου υπενθυμίσεις πώς μπορω να ανεβασω φωτος?


Φρεσκάρεις αυτό  

*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*και ότι χρειαστείς εδώ είμαστε.  :Happy:

----------


## petit_tiou

Εδω η εσωτερικη γωνία με τεντες σε θεση "Γ" που σας ελεγα του μπαλκονιου με 2 καναρινακια μου:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Εδώ φαίνεται η ανοικτή πλευρα του μπαλκονιού, χωρίς τεντα, και ανησυχω πιο πολύ για το καναρινι που εχω εκει μπροστα. Δυστυχως δεν χωραει να το βαλω με τα άλλα δυο στο σημειο που φαινοταν στην προηγουμενη φωτο.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


και η συνολικη αποψη του μπαλκονιού:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ninos

ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ

*Ένας νέος χώρος για τα φιλαράκια μου*

----------


## Efthimis98

Να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο, η σήτα που βάζουμε για τα μωρά στο μπαλκόνι, σαν και αυτή που έχει η Ηλιάνα στα κλουβιά της, κάνει ενάντια στα αρπακτικά ή μπορούν να την σκίσουν, κυρίως τα αρπακτικά της ημέρας, γεράκια κπλ ... 
Αν ναι, από την κανονική που έχει τα μεσαία "ματάκια" χωράνε τα νύχια του αρπακτικού ή με το πολύ μικρά ματάκια είναι καταλληλότερη;  :winky:

----------


## Steliosan

Μπορεις να μεταφερεις τα μεγαλα φυτα σου απο την ανοιχτη μερια τις ζαρτινιερες απο την αλλη (ετσι και αλλιως ειναι αδειες) και μεταφερεις το καναρινακι που ειναι μονο του απο την αλλη μαζι με τα αλλα που ειναι κλειστα ετσι καλυπτεις εν μερη και την ανοιχτη σου πλευρα,τιποτα δυσκολο κατ'εμε.
Εξ'αλλου θα ομορφηνεις και την αδεια πλευρα. :Happy0159:

----------


## petit_tiou

> Μπορεις να μεταφερεις τα μεγαλα φυτα σου απο την ανοιχτη μερια τις ζαρτινιερες απο την αλλη (ετσι και αλλιως ειναι αδειες) και μεταφερεις το καναρινακι που ειναι μονο του απο την αλλη μαζι με τα αλλα που ειναι κλειστα ετσι καλυπτεις εν μερη και την ανοιχτη σου πλευρα,τιποτα δυσκολο κατ'εμε.
> Εξ'αλλου θα ομορφηνεις και την αδεια πλευρα.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλες ομως δεν γινονται με την καμια!!! 
Πρώτον δε θελω να μεταφερω τις μεγαλες γλαστρες μου!!! Τις εχω 10 χρονια! Κι αυτα ζωντανοι οργανισμοι ειναι κι εχουν πιασει την θεση τους. Κι ουτε οι ζαρντινιερες μου ειναι αδειες. Εχω φυτεψει σπόρους βοτανικων που τωρα φυτρωνουν και θελουν ηλιο γι αυτο ειναι σε εκεινο το σημειο! Κι ουτε θελω να καλυψω με κατι την αδεια πλευρα του μπαλκονιου μου διοτι ειναι το μοναδικο σημειο απ' οπου μπαινει φως. Αλλιως θα ειναι σα να ζω κι εγω σε κλουβι! 

Σκεφτομουν να βαζα το κλουβι κατω απ'τα άλλα, ομως δεν θα ειναι πολύ χαμηλα? Τα πουλακια θελουν υψος ξερω. Επίσης καποιοι ειπαν να παρω μικρα κλουβακια (οπως το τετραγωνο) αλλά τα 2 μεγαλα κλουβια που ειναι και τα πρωτα που αγορασα (και ειναι και ακριβα) τα πήρα ακριβως επειδη πιστευω οτι τα πουλακια πρεπει να χουν χωρο να πετανε. Λυπαμαι οταν τα βλεπω στριμωγμενα σε ενα τοοοσο δα μικρο κλουβακι που τα βαζουν! Θέλω να νιωθουν ευτυχισμένα, οσο γινεται σε ενα κλουβι μεσα!

----------


## Steliosan

Οσο για τον χωρο σου εσυ ξερεις και ειμαστε οκ.
Τωρα αν σκεφτεσαι να ζευγαρωσεις με το καλο τα πουλακια σου θα σου προτειανα ακομα μεγαλυτερα κλουβια,παντως η σκεψη σου για τον χωρο τους ειναι που σωστη.
Παντως αν κρινω καλα απο τις φωτο εχεις λιγο χωρο πανω απο το μπλε κλουβι.

----------


## VasilisM

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο, η σήτα που βάζουμε για τα μωρά στο μπαλκόνι, σαν και αυτή που έχει η Ηλιάνα στα κλουβιά της, κάνει ενάντια στα αρπακτικά ή μπορούν να την σκίσουν, κυρίως τα αρπακτικά της ημέρας, γεράκια κπλ ... 
> Αν ναι, από την κανονική που έχει τα μεσαία "ματάκια" χωράνε τα νύχια του αρπακτικού ή με το πολύ μικρά ματάκια είναι καταλληλότερη;


Ευθύμη μέσα στην πόλη δεν έχει γεράκια....Τις καρακάξες φοβάσαι και αυτή με τα μεσαία ματάκια κάνει μια χαρά την δουλειά της...Πίστεψέ με είμαι και παθών.....

----------


## VasilisM

Ηλιάνα μια οικονομική ιδέα είναι να πάρεις μια ραφιέρα dexion (βρίσκεις και με 17 ευρώ σε γνωστό πολυκατάστημα) την οποία έχω επενδυσει από μπροστα και στο πλάι με το πλέγμα που έχεις στα κλουβάκια....Το βραδάκι και όταν φυσάει βάζω και ναυλον για προστασία από τα ρευματα...

----------


## Efthimis98

> Ευθύμη μέσα στην πόλη δεν έχει γεράκια....Τις καρακάξες φοβάσαι και αυτή με τα μεσαία ματάκια κάνει μια χαρά την δουλειά της...Πίστεψέ με είμαι και παθών.....


Δεν έχει τι;
Μένω Θεσσαλονίκη και έχω χάσει αρκετά πουλιά από γεράκια, και από όσο ξέρω και στην Αθήνα υπάρχουν πολλά λόγω της καταστροφής των ενδιαιτημάτων τους...

----------


## VasilisM

> Δεν έχει τι;
> Μένω Θεσσαλονίκη και έχω χάσει αρκετά πουλιά από γεράκια, και από όσο ξέρω και στην Αθήνα υπάρχουν πολλά λόγω της καταστροφής των ενδιαιτημάτων τους...


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι ήταν γεράκια?τα έχεις δεί?είχαν φάει όλο το πουλί?

----------


## Efthimis98

Και είχαν φάει όλο το πουλί και βρέθηκε μόνο η φτερούγα... και το έχω δει σε απόσταση ενός μέτρου ίσως και λιγότερο μέσα από τζαμαρία, μόλις βγήκα έφυγε...
Πιστεύω να το καταλάβαινα αν δεν ήταν γεράκι...  :winky: 

Πολλά μέλη έχουν χάσει πουλιά από γεράκια...

----------


## stephan

Ναι Βασίλη εμείς εδω έχουμε και γεράκια, εγω ευτυχώς δεν εχω χάσει κανένα πουλάκι αλλά έχω γνωστούς που χάσανε καναρίνια απο γεράκι.

----------


## ninos

χαλαρα μεσα στην πολη, υπαρχουν. γερακια  :Happy:  Παθων κ εγω πριν χρονια

----------


## geo_ilion

πριν δυο εβδομαδες εχασε φιλος μου στην πετρουπολη αθηνα δυο καναρινια στο ενα εμεινα μονο το κεφαλι

----------


## Gardelius

Τα* "μέτρα ασφαλείας"* είναι απαραίτητα.!!! 

Ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ 

*Κατασκευή για προστασία της εκτροφής μου στο μπαλκόνι*

----------


## VasilisM

Εντάξει παιδια να το δεχτώ ότι υπάρχουν και γεράκια αλλά το κύριο πρόβλημα είναι οι καρακάξες και όχι αυτά....πάντως το πλέγμα κάνει και για τα δύο

----------


## Efthimis98

Ας μας πουν οι εμπειρότεροι στα υλικά χρήστες .... π.χ Δημήτρης Mitsman ... αντέχουν και τα νύχια του γερακιού οι πλαστικές σίτες;  :winky:

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Θέλω να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι σχετικό με το θέμα της προστασίας το χειμώνα. Τις λάμπες που χρησιμοποιούμε για να θερμαίνουμε τα κλουβιά πώς τις ζητάμε στο μαγαζί; Θα έχουν σε καταστήματα που πουλάνε φωτιστικά;

----------


## mitsman

Ευθυμη αντεχει το πλαστικο που εχουν για τα καγκελα (προστασια μωρων) που εχουν ανοιγμα 1 επι 1 εκατοστο περιπου. Απο λιονταρι δεν αντεχουν....
Πηγη στα πουλια δεν βαζουμε λαμπες θερμοτητας για να τα ζεστανουμε εκτος αν ειναι αρρωστα ή αν ειναι μωρακια και δεν τα φροντιζουν οι γονεις τους! Ωστοσο θερμαντικες λαμπες θα βρεις σε πετ σοπ ή σε μαγαζι με κτηνιατρικα ειδη! Θα της ζητησεις σαν λαμπες θερμοτητας!

----------

